# Fat Gripz - forearm progress?



## UK_Jonathan (Feb 15, 2015)

I have been using Fat Gripz for a couple of months now, and although it is helping in some areas, I am yet to see the desired effect on my forearms. Am I missing something? Do I have to grip tighter, do higher rep exercises etc?


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

*and although it is helping in some areas*

What has it helped you with?


----------



## UK_Jonathan (Feb 15, 2015)

It has mainly taken a lot of stress of my wirsts on exercises like bench press, and it burns nicely on curls - just not really a difference on my forearms


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmm they do seem to involve more of the elbow stabilisers and forearms on exercises.. Enough to give you 'big' forearms? Probably not..

Can't beat getting strong at rows etc IMO

Could try Zottman curls too


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fat gripz are overrated. Too expensive for what they are and what they achieve.


----------

